# Overall Match Card Grade for Extreme Rules 2022



## Blonde (Sep 8, 2018)

1. Donnybrook Match - A+

2. Liv/Ronda (Extreme Rules) - F - simps begone

3. McIntyre/Kross (Strap Match) - D+ 

4. Bianca/Bayley (Ladder Match) - B+

5. Edge/Balor (I Quit Match) - A 

6. Rollins/Riddle (The Fight Pit) - B

Bonus The RETURN OF BRAY WYATT - A+++


----------



## CaptainCharisma2005 (7 mo ago)

Pretty good ppv and Bray Wyatt return set up nicely for halloween, it would be good if he made a surprise appearance on nxt halloween havoc

1. Donnybrook Match - B+
2. Liv/Ronda (Extreme Rules) - E (skipped most of it)
3. McIntyre/Kross (Strap Match) - B-
4. Bianca/Bayley (Ladder Match) - ? (skipped it)
5. Edge/Balor (I Quit Match) - A
6. Rollins/Riddle (The Fight Pit) - B-
7. The Miz vs the mascott - A

Bonus The RETURN OF BRAY WYATT - A


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

1. Donnybrook Match: B (Solid match)

2. Liv/Ronda (Extreme Rules): D (hot garbage with wrong winner)

3. McIntyre/Kross (Strap Match): C (boring build up. Kross DOA)

4. Bianca/Bayley (Ladder Match): C+ (Both suck in general, but match wasn't too bad itself)

5. Edge/Balor (I Quit Match): D- (Edge fucking sucks. Rhea chair shot to Beth was only good part)

6. Rollins/Riddle (The Fight Pit): C- (Riddle sucks. Rollins jobbing to everyone isn't cool)

The RETURN OF BRAY WYATT: F (Fuck 2014 Bray. Where is THE FIEND?!)


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

1. Donnybrook Match - B-
2. Liv/Ronda (Extreme Rules) - B-
3. McIntyre/Kross (Strap Match) - C
4. Bianca/Bayley (Ladder Match) - B
5. Edge/Balor (I Quit Match) - A
6. Rollins/Riddle (The Fight Pit) - B


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

I liked Ronda/Liv and I thought Ronda especially was great. Why the hate?


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

yeahbaby! said:


> I liked Ronda/Liv and I thought Ronda especially was great. Why the hate?



It's Ronda.


----------

